# Photos of me killing more Selaginella (help)



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Well this is one of my newest tanks. I have recently replanted with some Properly mixed soil and then put the Selaginella back in.

I have closed of the top with plastic sheets so humidity is way up.

Soil is holding much more humidity now as you can see i got rid of the dry layer on top.

I put it beside the ficus so there are areas in full light, part light, and shade to figure out what is working.

Please tell me what you think is happening i took some photos for ya guys.

I may have to go with the java moss or christmas moss.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Mine does best in full light, high humidity, but not wet roots. Try pinning a small sprig with roots to the background closer to the lights and where it will get misted frequently enough so that it doesn't dry out.

Edit - Also, if you plant a large clump, much of it will often die, but then it'll adapt and start growing. It looks like yours does have some new growth.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Kraussiana does not like wet feet


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It's too wet. Trying spreading cuttings next time instead of potting an entire specimen.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I planted a tank with this stuff. Most of it died out, but a few sprigs are still hanging on. My problem (beside the dying part) is that it is really stringing out. I think the light issue is key. Next time I move plants around, I will try to put it closer to the light at the top.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The healthiest growth that I have of it is growing on a fern panel background within 3 inches of a 26-watt daylight cfl bulb.


Freeradical53 said:


> I planted a tank with this stuff. Most of it died out, but a few sprigs are still hanging on. My problem (beside the dying part) is that it is really stringing out. I think the light issue is key. Next time I move plants around, I will try to put it closer to the light at the top.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Damn first I was to dry, now im to wet. Ill rip off a few pieces and tack them to back wall see how that does.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I feel your pain, but in a very different way. For some reason (that I certainly cannot attribute to any expertise on my part) I can't kill some of the more difficult viv plants but I can't grow vegetables to save my life. I've tried everything from soil amendments to planting in buckets of potting soil and I'm lucky to get one or two tomatoes or bell peppers off each plant.


GeckoElements said:


> Damn first I was to dry, now im to wet. Ill rip off a few pieces and tack them to back wall see how that does.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I love selaginella, but that love is not extended to S kraussiana. Try working with another soecies like uncinata, flabellata, plana, erythropus, serpens, etc. pm me if you want me to send some your way. Also, I agree with antone, never pot selaginellas in your viv, remove them from the included soil and put them in a moist section on top of the soil. I usually start mine on a sphagnum bed.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

What do you do with the Ficus when it gets huge ?


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

I just bought the focus so... I don't know what ill do when it gets huge. I can't cut it back because sap could be toxic. I guess ill dig it out in time.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

What size enclosure is it in? 2 or 3 leaves could fill the space right quick.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Well I just tore up the other half that was in another tank. PLace bits and pieces all over the tank and if those grow i guess ill transplant that over to the one that is currently dieing.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It looks to me like you are keeping the fronds too wet.

Ed I agree..Ive lost S. kraussiana several times now. Makes me feel pretty pitiful since its supposed to be a common houseplant LOL

Also Antone is right. Never push it down in.. just lay it on some moist sphagnum and keep it moist.
Also putting potting soil in a viv is a bad idea all around. especially if you have a water area it could leach into. or microfauna that could be effected by the ferts and other nasty horticultural chemicals


Todd


----------

